# Seminar at socdogs.org (Canceled)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Janice Gunn is speaking at an Obedience Club (www.socdogs.org) about 2 hours from where I live....
Has anyone participated or audited her seminar?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Janice certainly knows her way around a dog, particularly Goldens. If you're thinking of attending it would certainly be worth the drive.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I know Janice Gunn, nice lady, although I've never attended any of her training classes, I hear she's very good. She's a member of the golden club here in BC and we hold our Hunt Tests on her property.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wouldn't pass up the opportunity if it presented itself to me. She's very nice and does very well with her dogs.

Her late dog, RV, is Quiz's grandfather. 

I've often thought of trying to bring Janice down to Los Angeles to host a seminar. I should look into it again!

I say go!

-Stephanie


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Even though I am more on the Conformation side I would go she is very good ast what she does.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd go!! I've heard lots of good things from her...and she wins pretty big and has a nice relationship with her dogs!! I wish I lived where you are...because I'd beg my parents to go go go!!!  Have fun!!


----------

